# central a/c outside unit smoking



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

A couple ideas

Let it cool off (Condenser) and have someone turn it on again to see if the compressor starts. If it does turn it back off. I want to know what the amp draw is on the compressor and the pressures are.

If the compressor did a burn out the compressor is fried and it could have released the freon.

I understand that the fan is not spinning but before any repair is made need to know if the compressor in working

If you know the installer call them because there is a good chance the compressor will be under warranty for being 2 - 2 1/2 yrs old


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

Plumber101 said:


> A couple ideas
> 
> Let it cool off (Condenser) and have someone turn it on again to see if the compressor starts. If it does turn it back off. I want to know what the amp draw is on the compressor and the pressures are.
> 
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, but how do I discover the amp draw and the pressure? 
And if freon has been released, would there be frost?

(thank you so much for the quick reply!)


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

You might be lucky and only have to replace a contactor or capacitor. Capacitors failures are very common and easy/relatively inexpensive to replace.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Althor said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do I discover the amp draw and the pressure?
> And if freon has been released, would there be frost?
> 
> (thank you so much for the quick reply!)


 
It will be chaeper for you to call a tech rather than buying a set of gauge and an amp meter.


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks.. so the condenser might not be shot.. That's good news


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Althor said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do I discover the amp draw and the pressure?
> 
> (thank you so much for the quick reply!)


It sounds like it's beyond the scope of DIY. Just get the original installer out to diagnose the system.

I'm betting capacitor failure vs compressor burnout!! (you should still have a parts warranty)


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

unfortunately, the realtor had it installed.. and all the work she had done was shoddy. She won't take my calls. And I was not even given a users manual, let alone warranty papers.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Any serial number or anything else on the unit?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Althor said:


> unfortunately, the realtor had it installed.. and all the work she had done was shoddy. She won't take my calls. And I was not even given a users manual, let alone warranty papers.


You don't need warranty papers to get parts. As long as you have a serial number that isn't past the warranty expiration date (date is encoded in serial number) you can still get the parts at no charge.


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> You don't need warranty papers to get parts. As long as you have a serial number that isn't past the warranty expiration date (date is encoded in serial number) you can still get the parts at no charge.



Thank you! The parts warranty is in effect until 2001. I was dreading this bill. Now I'm just mildly frightened. I'll post the problem and the costs in a few days.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Althor said:


> Thank you! The parts warranty is in effect until 2001. I was dreading this bill. Now I'm just mildly frightened. I'll post the problem and the costs in a few days.


 
Yer hosed if 2001 ya sure it isn't 2010

Post some numbers


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope he transcribed a number or he has no warranty.


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

I meant 2011.. I was in a hurry and didn't proofread. :whistling2:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Frats otay:thumbsup:


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

haha.. buckwheat

Well, yesterday, they came out to fix it.. The dual capacitor had no charge, so he threw in a new one. The fan worked. The place cooled down to 80 by the time I went to work. I came home, 81. I woke up this morning, 82. They are coming back out.

What is the $125 diagnostic fee for!?
Yesterday's total was $265.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The unit manufacturer does not pay his dealers $$/labor to install parts ( or VERY little) so the homeowner has to pay for a service call and labor to install the part. The exception is in the first year where the installer provides 1 yr free labor. They need to check the amps/current draw of the compressor and voltage to see if that is damaging the capacitor etc.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah regretfully that's the nature of the business. 


But if it's something he fixed the day before he should not charge you.
Not saying it is but just in case.


----------



## bamarice13 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Goodman problem*

I just went outside in the 20 degree weather to see smoke coming from my unit, the fan wasnt turning and it was humming...i hit it one time on the side of the unit (my only level of expertise) and the fan came right on. Any idea of the possible problem?


----------



## sammy37 (Dec 9, 2008)

bamarice13 said:


> I just went outside in the 20 degree weather to see smoke coming from my unit, the fan wasnt turning and it was humming...i hit it one time on the side of the unit (my only level of expertise) and the fan came right on. Any idea of the possible problem?


You wouldn't be running the a/c at 20 degrees, you have a heat pump and it was probably defrosting. The fan is supposed to stop and when you whacked the unit, it was probably just coincidental that the fan was turning back on.
By the way, the smoke you saw was steam from the ice melting off of your coil.


----------



## bamarice13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok thank you...I was hoping I had the magic HCHC healing ability...lol


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Before the capacitor goes bad, it sometimes exhibits signs include:

Cracks or bulging of the capacitor
A burning odor coming from the capacitor
Smoke coming from the capacitor
Oozing fluid around the capacitor and circuit board
Insufficient charge when checked with a multimeter


----------

